# Bunny rescue in SIngapore



## sha10ly88 (Jun 25, 2009)

23 June 2009



A 10 year old kid came to my house. She is actually a neighbour as well as my sister's school friend. I thought she came to invite my sister out to play instead ... she came to break the news that she found a brown bunny around the neighbourhood. Then she brought it over. The moment I laid eyes on the bunny, I fell deeply in love with it. 



Such a plum brown loop ear bunny. Its big and heavy and the moment I carried it out of the little cubicle, I felt its affectionate. From what I see, the rabbit seemed a doe. 



The girl said her mother saw the rabbit and she brought it back home in the trolley that she used when she goes to the market. Shes afraid of bunnies but got someone to help her carry into the trolley. Then in the afternoon, her daughter wanted to bring the rabbit out to play when the mother told her to leave the rabbit outside and don't bring it back after she finish playing. She felt that she don't know how to handle it and its best to let the rabbit free. However, the kid was so much wiser than her mother. She remembered that we have rabbits so she send it over to my house. She said she just didn't think a rabbit should be let roaming in the neighbourhood like that. 



Of course I will take the rabbit. I wouldnt want it wondering in the streets. I'll be so heartless if I were to tell off the kid that I can't do anything. So I took it in and let it meet Mommy and Coco. Somehow, she seemed to feel safe and found a spot to lay herself after I got her out of the trolley. Ya ... the trolley is too small for her. In fact its cramp. She only have room for herself to sit like a hen and a piece of newspaper beneath her plus some leaves my neighbour gave. 



The rabbit -- I had named her Caramel-- looked fine. She seemed alert and there were no signs of abuse. She was just abandoned. She could be lost. 



When my father got home, I thought he was going to feel sad for such a cute bunny. Instead, he blew up. He did not approve to have another bunny at home. The sad part was, he didn't understand that I took him so that I can get a home for Caramel. Initially, he didn't like the rabbits at home at all. That part is a longer story. So I had to find a way to put this rabbit at a safe place but not in my house. I called my friends but none is able to help. One of my friend could but shes staying too far from me. Then I thought the pet shop nearby my house could help keep Caramel for just a night till I get to contact HRSS the next morning. Sadly, when I explain on the phone about the whole situation, the pet shop lady actually said, "Aiya !!! (Thats the chinese dialect) Why don't you just leave it outside your house. Confirm got someone take the rabbit." I got so angry. She owns a pet shop but she doesn't care for a pet??!!! I had to tell her off in her 'mandarine slang'. "You think rabbits are like cats or dogs? You call yourself the owner of a pet shop?!" Then I hung up. The next thing I knew, I was crying for Caramel. Poor bunny. 



Thankfully, an angel called. She is Kiki's mom. She heard about Caramel from her brother because I told him first. And I told her about what happened. Then she said, she can keep caramel for a few days till I get Caramel a good home. 



Hence my mission now is to contact HRSS first thing in the morning. I think thats the best home for Caramel and also the best thing I could do. She doeslook old and heavy. ButI totally fell in love with herat first sight.Here are some picture. She seem comfortable the moment she saw mommy and Coco.


















~ copied from my blog

Latest update: Yesterday, HRSS emailed me. They said they can't take in anymore rabbits. I was really disappointed. I started pasting ads around my neighbourhood area this afternoon, hoping so hard that someone will have some sympathy for her. Later after that, I received another email from HRSS saying that they are willing to provide setups and food forCaramel if theres anyone willing to just provide a home for her. That was a little of a good news to me. Then, muchlater in the evening today, there was a missed call. I was hoping that its an interested adopter. And ..... I was right. Her name is Julia and she lives nearby. Shes 30 plus and had a rabbit who died of old age and also had a dog too. I have arrange for Julia to viewCaramel tomorrow morning after 10am. Lets just pray she'll take in Carameland is also genuine to keep her. ray:


----------



## pla725 (Jun 25, 2009)

Any news?


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 26, 2009)

*pla725 wrote: *


> Any news?



Ya. But not a good one.  

Julia saw Caramel. She said, she wanted a smaller breed rabbit that has already been sterilized and toilet trained. Hhh ... Gosh ...she gave me hopes. 

Anyway, HRSS can do the health check and the confirmation if Caramelhas already been sterilized or not. But still, I don't think Julia is going to adopt her. She text me and said, if she doesnt call by tomorrow, that means she doesnt wantCaramel and I can go ahead and sendher to SPCA. Now, I am just hoping theres still someone out there that is willing to take Caramel.  ray:


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 26, 2009)

[flash=425,344]http://www.youtube.com/v/ZW8nD6zqZBU&hl=en&fs=1[/flash]



Can anyone tell me what breed is Caramel? Is her type of breed the one that grows even bigger?


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 26, 2009)

:cry2Awww ... why can't everyone think of ending Caramel's life beautifully than being put to sleep?


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 26, 2009)

Oh I am really sorry Tasha
I think that Caramel is a mini-lop mix and most likely is full grown . She looks like a pretty girl. If the person keeping her rightnow ( Kiki"s mom)would allow it I would see if you canget a few more days to attempt to find her a home .
Maybe HRS would be willing to spay her which would make her more adoptable. 
believe me Tasha I have been through this when our shelter was not very rabbit friendly about 5 yrs ago. I had to fight for the rabbit's lives and sometimes thought thatI could not emotionally handle the rabbits being PTS when they were healthy. 

I want you to keep trying hard but if you cannot find her a home then you need to think that it is best that she go to RB rather than have no place to go ; 
I feel sad for you because you have been through so much pain and loss recently and you really don't need more pain in your life. 

I would suggest talking to your dad again but I think that you would know whether that even is an option that makes any senseor whether it would just make him angrier. 
if some of us were closer to you we could be more helpful in gettingcaramel into a rescue situation but that's not even possible 
Sometimes the best that we do cannot solve the problem and the we have to recognize that some things are out of our hands. :cry1:
I am truly sorry about this but don't give up yet...


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 26, 2009)

This is heart breaking ...


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 26, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Oh I am really sorry Tasha
> I think that Caramel is a mini-lop mix and most likely is full grown . She looks like a pretty girl. If the person keeping her rightnow ( Kiki"s mom)would allow it I would see if you canget a few more days to attempt to find her a home .
> Maybe HRS would be willing to spay her which would make her more adoptable.
> believe me Tasha I have been through this when our shelter was not very rabbit friendly about 5 yrs ago. I had to fight for the rabbit's lives and sometimes thought thatI could not emotionally handle the rabbits being PTS when they were healthy.
> ...



:tears2:This is really tough. I am not giving up. I am definitely trying my very best. But these ppl who gives hope and then suddenly just back away really make me feel like my effort just go to waste. I don't want the rabbit to die. At least if I cant keep Caramel, I can at least visit Caramel at the adopters house. At least I get to know a friend who is passionate about rabbits too.  

If only I could put Caramel on a magic carpet that can fly to your house, I would have done that. 

When I asked Jacelynn from HRSS, she said Caramel is a local lop rabbit and she won't grow bigger. Is it the same thing as what you said Maureen? Shes a mini-lop mix?


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 26, 2009)

My dad is definitely out of the picture. He is very typical and it will take a miracle to make him understand. Somehow, in the corner of my mind, I feel like trying to explain to him and make him understand. But at the same time, I cannot take the part that he is going to start his non-stop nagging and will only make me look like the most stubborn daughter to him.Also ...I definitely don't want to hide things from him.  

As for Kiki's mom, her dad is the same as mine. Not the negotiable type. 

What is the RB that you said earlier Maureen? 


I dont know if HRSS can sterilized her or not but they can definitely do full health check and confirm caramel has been sterilized or not. 

I better get myself some sleep. I am home the whole day but i feel so tired.  I want to wake up fresh tomorrow morning to continue the search. ray:


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 26, 2009)

Maybe you could talk the girl who wants a dwarf into wanting this rabbit by telling her it's either her or no future at all....

Ifound my first lop in a park and called a rabbit rescue and said that i definitely could not keep her because I hadtoo many pets; the woman told me to think about it and she would call back in 2 days. Well it took me 2 days to know this rabbit was not going anywhere... 
You may want to talk to your dad and break down in tears....; that works here with my husband 

RB means rainbow bridge but I'm sorry that I even said that


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 27, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Maybe you could talk the girl who wants a dwarf into wanting this rabbit by telling her it's either her or no future at all....
> 
> Ifound my first lop in a park and called a rabbit rescue and said that i definitely could not keep her because I hadtoo many pets; the woman told me to think about it and she would call back in 2 days. Well it took me 2 days to know this rabbit was not going anywhere...
> You may want to talk to your dad and break down in tears....; that works here with my husband
> ...



I don't know if talking is going to work anymore. That lady who wants the dwarf rabbit is Julia. When I spoke to her yesterday, she sound so stern. She even said to me, " If I didn't call you tomorrow, that means I don't want the rabbit and you can send it to SPCA." She thinks shes the only hope for the rabbit that she can say that? 

I had a very close cousin and I told him everything. He has always beenvery understandingand he said he is going to help. Last night at 4 am, he told me his best friend is going to help him ask her cousins because they used to keep rabbits before. Hopefully I hear something good today. 

Then I have also found an interested adopter in a local forum I joined. She has a male rabbit and wanted to find it a partner. Unfortaunately, when I ask if her rabbit has been sterilized, she said she doesnt encourage sterilizing rabbit. I didn'tquite understand what she meant by 'encourage'. Then later in the email, she said she likes bunnies and don't mind having them. 

HRSS have said to me that if the potential adopter has a rabbit, make sure its sterilized. Ihave urged HRSS to check Caramel if shes been sterilized or not as well as her health condition. And, i'm waiting for their reply. 

I knowI might have tosent Caramel to the rainbow bridge. I am giving myself a maximum of a week to do my best to save Caramel. At least, I have to sent her toRB one day, I don't feel too much pain letting her go. :tears2:

I know theres nothing much anyone here can do even if everyone is going to read this thread. I just needed the support...


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Rescue Story* 
After days working closely with HRSS, we found a genuine adopter. In fact, it was HRSS who found the adopter. Wasn't me. They called and told me that someone they know who had a male sterilized rabbit would love to adopt a female for their bun. HRSS will sterilize Caramel and then will help bond Caramel and her new partner. 

Caramel is lucky. I was confused and didn't know how to react when I received the news at first. Should I be happy that Caramel has got an adopter or sad that I won't see her again? I truly had fallen in love with her the moment I set eyes on her. 

Searching for a genuine adopter was indeed a challenging task especially that we had just a week to do so. I strongly felt that it was my responsibility to get Caramel an adopter. I did my part as best as I can; pasted ads, made countless phonecalls, replying emails and texting interesed people. It gets really frustrating when I have already listed so many interested people and when I got back to them, they just back away. It came to a point that I couldn't control my emotions. I picked up my phone and text Jacelyn, " I truly understand how tough your job is. I have to admit that I am proud there are people like you." Jacelyn is from HRSS who has been the one that I've been in touch with from day one I found Caramel .

If it wasn't for me and Caramel, my friend wouldn't have lied to her dad that she has to babysit a friend's rabbit for a week. Thats why we had to get Caramel adopted within a week. I owe her a lot. Eventhough it was just a few days that she had with Caramel, Caramel's presence meant so much to her. She too didn't know how to react when I break the news to her. She was happy at first then she went silent. 

Tomorrow Jacelyn will fetch Caramel at my friend's house at 11am. I was thinking of dropping by to see Caramel for the last time and say goodbye. 

Take good care of yourself Caramel.





Signing off : 

Tasha 

The Rabbit Advocater

P.S : That was the title I got from a friend.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 27, 2009)

But still .....





YAAAAAAAAAAY!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 27, 2009)

Tasha I am so proud of you 
:thumbup:blueribbon::yes::great::kiss:

You did well for her.....

you saved her...
'Hugs"
maureen


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 28, 2009)

*angieluv wrote: *


> Tasha I am so proud of you
> :thumbup:blueribbon::yes::great::kiss:
> 
> You did well for her.....
> ...



Yaaaaaaaay!!!

:bunnydance:inkelepht::jumpforjoy::muscleman:ullhair::happyrabbit::thankyou:arty0002::elvis2:



hahahaha .... the icons are going crazy. 

Thanks Maureen. Couldn't have done it without your support. :hug2:

:mrsthumper:


----------



## peppa and georgie (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay caramel has a home xxxx Well done xxx you did well xx


----------



## sha10ly88 (Jun 28, 2009)

*peppa and georgie wrote: *


> Yay caramel has a home xxxx Well done xxx you did well xx



:dancingorig::thanks::energizerbunny:Hahahahahaha ...

I'm so happy!!!!


----------



## SirThumpsalot (Sep 8, 2009)

:great::bambiandthumper:apollo::thanks::headflick::woohoo:bunny18:rabbithop:bunny19:anotherbun

That is so awesome. Thank you for doing what you could and helping this poor bun. Without you, who knows where she may have ended up. I am sure that Caramel thanks you too.


----------



## sha10ly88 (Sep 9, 2009)

I'm still so happy for her. Recently I received an email from Jacelyn. She said ... Blossom (Caramel's new name) has been showing off her tricks to her owners. Currently shes already bonded with a male sterilised bun. Gosh .. i miss her.


----------



## peppa and georgie (Sep 9, 2009)

Arrr will they send you some pics so you can see how she is getting on. Is nice that they are in touch with you . xx


----------



## sha10ly88 (Sep 9, 2009)

I thought its just good enough that they still want to keep in touch with me... mmm 

I miss handling buns...


----------

